# Does anyone think that Scott Steiner's fairly new tattoos are butt ugly?



## Demolition119

Way to kill all your muscle definition from being seen Big Poppa Gump.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

They're pretty horrendous.


----------



## Dibil13

Good God those are awful.


----------



## Heath V

As long as he is happy with them who am I to judge?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yeah for sure, I've taken shits that looked better than Steiner's tattoos.

...But I sure as hell ain't gonna tell him that. :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac

Yeeeah, they're pretty shit looking.


----------



## whelp

wings are lame, hearts are lame and crosses are lame.

tells you all you need to know.


----------



## karan316

whelp said:


> wings are lame, hearts are lame and crosses are lame.
> 
> tells you all you need to know.


So you are saying you aren't "mesmermized" by that tattoo??


----------



## whelp

karan316 said:


> So you are saying you aren't "mesmermized" by that tatto??


i am, unfortunately for Mr Steiner.

although i'm sure he will not care at all.


----------



## THE HAITCH

Y'all marks hated it when The Haitch spoke the truth in 2003 about Scott's body.

Scott's body is meant for "show-uhh". The Haitch's body is meant to "go-uhh".

Ironically, Scott's body isn't worth showing anymore. So he covers those lumps of fat with ugly tattoos-uhh.


----------



## getitcasey

They look awful.


----------



## Stetho

wtf is this thread


----------



## Even Flow

Who cares about Scott Steiner's new tattoo's?

I certainly don't.


----------

